# Gary "Flatband" Ergo Prototype Review w/pics



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

Gary told me he was playing around with a new design of his Ergo and really liked how accurate he was with it. He said I should try shooting one of the Ergos I bought from him and to hold my fingers as high up the fork and see what I think. I told him that I liked where he was going with this, so he sent one of the two that he made from an old dining table leaf he found along with a set of his .20 Latex with formed pouch.

This has really turned into my favorite slingshot. It very comfortable to shoot and I like that your fingers work in the new locations to handle the pull force. With the standard Ergo there is more leverage felt, whereas the prototype with same type bands there is less felt pull weight. The bands also are closer to your arm and it seems to really help with aiming. In fact I am hitter very well with this new design and am getting more hits on the mark.

Some of the picture show the slingshot with Gary's band set, which I wore out and a set of Tex's that I replaced them with.

I really appreciate Gary sending me this to try out....He is a stand up guy and he has really added to the enjoyment I get from this hobby. Overall as a hobby/sport I have never seen so many helpful people then I have seen here. People just have a great attitude in the slingshot world.

Thanks again Gary!










Standard Ergo in Maple










Prototype in "Some type of Wood"


















Shows how the forks compare.....The have pretty much the same internal width, but the prototype has wider forks. I think the width will help with band life.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like how that looks. I have 2 of his ergos now and love to shoot with them. May have to see about getting one of these.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pics!!! Gary makes great stuff!! I'm very pleased with the two I own.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the nice writeup Dave! You too Perry for the nice words also. I had a little blister on my finger one day ( too much yard work!) so when I was shooting it stung a little. So I was changing grips to try to get comfortable and noticed I was shooting a pretty nice group with this "High Up" grip. So I immediately scribbled out a pattern on some cardboard, jumped on the band saw, and cut out two frames with high cutouts for the thumb and index finger. Did a quick finish to make them at least presentable and then rigged them up and did some shooting. I'm liking this set-up a lot. It gives more stability on the hold and I don't get any band slap. I never got any band slap anyway but I figured with fingers high up I would. Give it a try on your own frames guys see what you think. I may have to make a few of these in some nice exotic wood and see if they move. Man, for a simple so called "forked stick" we sure do continue to learn something almost daily! I LOVE IT!!!! Flatband







( here's a picture of two "table leaf frames with high up finger pads-the one on the right is shooting especially awesome of late-cool!)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the new design is great, It looks like it fits your hand well.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

In my opinion, a high (choked) grip is key to accuracy. Great looking frame Bud!!!


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it, a lot!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Gary
I like that design also.
It reminds me of the NSA shooter, which is a TTF fork.
She still shoots nice and is one of my favorites. The NSA is a high grip ergo, similar in style.
I think you should make some more of those too.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Gents, I think a trip to the Wood store and then band saw is in order!!







Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Another great slingshot from the man. Well done Gary.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> In my opinion, a high (choked) grip is key to accuracy. Great looking frame Bud!!!


Yup.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Well said, i think the people on this forum are the greatest people in the world!! Thanks to everyone for their useful input!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gary's Ergo's cannot be beat. He's a great slingshot expert.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> In my opinion, a high (choked) grip is key to accuracy. Great looking frame Bud!!!


*I Agree! *

*Get close to the hand and shoot.*


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Garys ergos! Hands down killer slinshot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i like the new frame


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Def feel better with a higher grip, just takes pressure off my wrist and helps with quick aiming


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a couple of Gary's slingshots and they all shoot great. Great work Gary. I quite like the "high up" grip. Might have to get one - Let us know when you've been to the wood store and played on the band saw!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice work. 
I always made straight board cuts but it inspired me to try an 'ergo'.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome  I love design refinements!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Often seen his work but never heard of any for sale. Those are really nice shooters, hope to own one someday. Well done Flatband. Timeless design.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

